# Identity Games #8:::Please Crit::::



## NeilSHowe (Nov 22, 2015)

A Harvest ( Identity Games #8)
2015
11x14"
oil on canvas


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Neil, welcome to the forum.

You have a very unique style of painting which is quite good, however I find the composition is lacking. I'm not sure what I'm looking at. It looks like men attacking to me.


----------



## NeilSHowe (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for your comment. The composition has always been a problem. It was a piece i abandoned five years ago but held onto and sm reworking. I can see how it gets confusing visually as well. I usually let the unconscious dictate the character action. Sometimes it works and sometimes not. I'll keep working it. Thanks!
-Neil
Http://neilsolomonhowe.com


----------

